# gerasterte Füllungen in Freehand MX



## butrov (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde gerne in Freehand MX einen Text grau darstellen, habe allerdings für den Druck nur eine Farbe zur Verfügung. Deswegen würde ich den Text gerne gerastert darstellen. Wo kann man in Freehand diese Option durchführen bzw. kann man dann den Prozentwert angeben um die helligkeit zu bestimmen?

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.
Danke schon mal


----------



## HURRIette (11. Februar 2004)

Verstehe ich nicht ganz!

Was hat die Farbanzahl denn mit rasterung zu tun?
Du kannst der Schrift doch den gleichen Farbwert geben, wie du dem Rest auch gegeben hast!


----------



## butrov (11. Februar 2004)

Ich habe nur schwarz für den Druck zur Verfügung, deshalb muss ich das grau rastern, ich glaub das wird auch halbton geannant, dann müsste das eigentlich in schwarz gefüllt werden und je nach dem welche graustufe man haben möchste müsste man dann den prozentwert anegeben. Also wenn man ganz nach ranzoomt,müsste das ne schwarze füllung mit weißen punkten sein, und um so mehr weiße Punkte desto heller wirds.

Die Frage is bloß, wie mach ich das? Wenn ich auf ein Objekt über Fenster Halbton gehe und dort was einstelle tut sich gar nix


----------



## HURRIette (11. Februar 2004)

Wenn du die Füllung auf transparent stellst hast du doch den selben Effekt!

Es gibt schließlich nur vier Farben...

C
M
Y
K

wobei K der Schwarzton ist.
Du kannst also mit transparenzen arbeiten, wie du willst... es ist trotzdem die Farbe schwarz! Auch wenn schwarz keine Farbe sondern ein Kontrast ist...

Bei einem zwei Farben Druck, zum Beispiel M und Y (Mangan und Yellow) kannst du die beiden auch kombinieren und mischen, wie du willst, solange K und C dabei nicht berührt werden.


----------



## butrov (11. Februar 2004)

Das  so nit, habe gerade nochmal bei der Druckerei angerufe, die haben gesagt, dass es gerastert werden muss, sonst wird es als zweite Farbe gezählt.


----------



## butrov (11. Februar 2004)

Also es geht nicht um den Effekt,sondern darum was die Druckerei als Daten benötigt, ich könnte auch ein einfaches grau nehmen, aber dann bräuchte ich eine Farbe mehr. Das mit dem rastern muss doch möglich sein,oder?


----------



## HURRIette (11. Februar 2004)

Tja... ich weiss ja nicht, was du da für ne Firma zum drucken gefunden hast aber ok!

Dann nimmst du halt die Pattern Funktion..
Du schreibst also deinen Text, konvertierst den Text zum Pfaden, gehst dann auf Füllung und wählst pattern aus.
Hier nimmst als Farbe halt das schwarz und wählst die Punktiergröße etc. aus.

Ich würde mich allerdings nochmal bei einem anderen Drucker informieren, denn wie oben beschrieben, muss es gehen!


----------



## butrov (11. Februar 2004)

Kannst du mir noch einen kleinen gefallen tun und mir sagen wo ich die Menüpunkte dafür finde, ich find die Funktionen hier nirgens

ein großes DANKESCHÖN schonmal


----------



## HURRIette (11. Februar 2004)

Klar... hatte schon gedacht, das die Frage kommt, war aber zu faul zum schreiben  

Ich habe Version 10 also MX und in english!

Also... Text schreiben und auswählen....

.... dann auf Menüpunkt Text und convert to paths

.... dann im Objektmanager auf die Registerkarte Fill (Füllung)

... im dortigen PopDown Menü, die option Pattern wählen und deine gewünschte Einstellung vornehmen! Fertig...



Ich hoffe es klappt...


----------



## butrov (11. Februar 2004)

Also Pattern steht bei mir nicht, denke das wird wohl Muster in deutsch sein,oder? Da kann man nämlich solche Muster setzen wie ich meinte, bzw. nicht ganz. Im Prinzip ist es genau das was ich gesucht habe, aber das Muster is ja kein Vektor, is ziemlich verschwommen und ganz klein krieg ich das leider auch nicht, bin mir nicht sicher ob das der richtige Weg ist. Habe dann gerad nochmal bei der Druckerei angerufen, also die brauchen das auf jeden fall gerastert sagte er und er meinte das wäre auch üblich in solchen Fällen. Er meinte das wäre halt eifach eine schwarze Füllung und weißen Punkten drin, die aber ziemlich klein sein müssten und nicht verschwommen sein dürfen.


----------



## HURRIette (11. Februar 2004)

Also was daran üblich sein soll, weiß ich nicht...
Ich mach mir doch nicht die Arbeit an einer Vector Datei um später viele kleine Punkte beim Druck zu haben.

Da kann ich dem ja gleich ne Pixelgrafik wie zum Beispiel JPG geben! Am besten noch bis zum Anschlag auf das Web optimiert oder so... damit ich auch schön viele Kästen später sehen kann.

Aber mal ne andere Frage! Wenn du natürlich ein Plakat oder so drucken möchtest ist das natürlich üblich... ich geh jetzt von einer A4 Brochure oder so aus!

Jedenfalls bekomm ich das mit Freehand ohne weiteres hin! Was du nun flasch oder nicht flasch machst kann ich dir von hier nicht sagen!


----------



## marwin (12. Februar 2004)

Steht im FreeHand-Handbuch! 
Bedienfeld Farbmischer, darin Register Farbtöne
Hier Schwarz als "Grundfarbe" auswählen und einfach die gewünschten Prozente einstellen.

Die Rasterung wird erst im PostScript-Rip vorgenommen -  auf dem Bildschirm erscheinet die gerasterte Schrift eben nur etwas grau.

marwin


----------



## butrov (12. Februar 2004)

Danke, hat geklappt, muss ich danach noch irgendwas beim abspeichern beachten wegen dem postscript, bzw. vorher irgendwelche voreinstellungen machen, oder kann ich das so zur Druckerei geben, das dass dort gerastert gedruckt wird?


----------



## marwin (12. Februar 2004)

Zur Überprüfung einfach Farbauszüge drucken - bis auf den für die Farbe schwarz sollten alle anderen leer sein.

marwin


----------

